# Iphone or android? which to buy?!?!



## xtreme1 (May 4, 2011)

So I am going to be getting a new phone soon on the at&t network... I like games and apps as much as the next but I only see reviews of iphone apps on popular sites like metacritc, & are iphone apps also easier to find cracked versions so I can try them first? Which do you guys think I should go with? any androids that compare? I looked into the atrix, & it sounds good, its just i dont know how good the android app market is... im a noob. educate me!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 5, 2011)

It depends on what functionality you are looking for... If you're looking for game support. Go for the Iphone. If you're looking for tons of customization (ie widgets, alternative ROMS, Over clocking the cpu,or just something as simple as changing you're keyboard layout) Go for an Android Device.  I might also mention if you are an emulator guru, there are tons of SNES, NES, GBA, Playstation 1, and in the future n64 emulators available on the Android Market. As for the ability to try cracked games before buying. I would normally tell a person Android is best for that, but in your case. You're carrier is AT&T (Which I strongly dislike personally). Normally on Android devices, you can sideload apps by merely finding the file on the Internet, than using the Package Installer to install. But like I said. You're carrier is AT&T, Which does not allow its Android Phones to have this feature. This can be easily solved by Rooting (Think jailbreak) Your phone. As for Iphones, You can almost always jailbreak and install the *[Redacted]* app. If I were you, (and this is my personal opinion) I would go for the Samsung Galaxy S II if it is made available on AT&T. Its going to be a beast of a phone!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 5, 2011)

If you want a phone that holds your hand and scolds you when you try to cross the street without permission, get an iPhone.


----------



## haddad (May 5, 2011)

iPhone FTW it is much easier to use and better lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 iPhone 5 coming soon


----------



## IBNobody (May 5, 2011)

I'd recommend Android, but NOT on AT&T.

The Amazon App Store for Android gives away a paid app for free every day. 

If you're getting an iPhone, wait until August when the iPhone 5 comes out. Why bother buying an iPhone 4 now? It's already technically behind-the-curve.

EDIT: If you choose Android and want to be on the forefront of customization, get one of the Google-branded phones like the Samsung Nexus S.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 5, 2011)

Iphone or Android
(Mac or Linux)


----------



## Zerousen (May 5, 2011)

I have an iPhone, but strangely enough, I recommend an Android phone. I think Android has alot of potential, from what I've seen, and I'd personally want to get an Android phone myself.


----------



## Nottulys (May 5, 2011)

I personally cant go anywhere without my iPhone...get one, Jailbreak it...and have the best fukin phone out on the market...I will be getting an xperia play when it goes to at&t though, so I can switch from android to iPhone willy nilly...


----------



## xtreme1 (May 5, 2011)

actullay now ill probably go for the iphone on the verizon network


----------



## rockstar99 (May 5, 2011)

iPhone


----------



## xtreme1 (May 5, 2011)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> I personally cant go anywhere without my iPhone...get one, Jailbreak it...and have the best fukin phone out on the market...I will be getting an xperia play when it goes to at&t though, so I can switch from android to iPhone willy nilly...


whats this all about? details?


& why go for android over iphone, hikaru?

Also i will not be waiting til august or so for a new phone so how is the iphone 4 behind? it still is the best smart phone ive seen


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 5, 2011)

xtreme1 said:
			
		

> Nottulys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you not read my reply? Jailbroken Iphones have lots of cool little tweaks. Android Phones will be spec giants with duel core 1.2 GHZ processors and the likes. It all boils down to what certain features you are looking for.


----------



## xtreme1 (May 5, 2011)

yeah I got your reply I was just wondering what the others had to say. good points though right now Im looking more for general support, its also the reason Ive stuck with windows for so long. it pretty much is always supported.


----------



## IBNobody (May 5, 2011)

xtreme1 said:
			
		

> Nottulys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Define what you mean by "best". Hardware wise, the iPhone 4 is a year behind the current Android competitors. (It came out last year.) It's screen is smaller, it's single core, and it has an antenna problem. 

You'll buy it and then in 3-4 months, the iPhone 5 will come out and you'll be stuck with your outdated hardware for the next 2 years.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 5, 2011)

If the iPhone 5 isn't Dual Core, it will be outdated from the start.


----------



## IBNobody (May 5, 2011)

Take a look at the article on the Galaxy S II, currently the top Android Phone.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/28/samsung...xy-s-ii-review/



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> For a handset with such a broad range of standout features and specs, the Galaxy S II is remarkably easy to summarize. It's the best Android smartphone yet, but more importantly, it might well be the best smartphone, period. Of course, a 4.3-inch screen size won't suit everyone, no matter how stupendously thin the device that carries it may be, and we also can't say for sure that the Galaxy S II would justify a long-term iOS user foresaking his investment into one ecosystem and making the leap to another. Nonetheless, if you're asking us what smartphone to buy today, unconstrained by such externalities, the Galaxy S II would be the clear choice. Sometimes it's just as simple as that.


----------



## Zerousen (May 5, 2011)

xtreme1 said:
			
		

> Nottulys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to be in the middle, and couldn't choose which one to get. My uncle got me an iPhone for my birthday, and I absolutely loved it, although, I ended up wanting to get an Android for the customization and themes, since I'm more about that kind of stuff, and the Android market's vast amount of unique apps that iOS lacks. The iPhone is pretty much outdated by the newer Android devices, and the iPhone 5 will probably be outdated pretty soon, as well.


----------



## Kane91z (May 5, 2011)

If you are jail breaking get an iphone, if not get an andriod. Devs can usually get more out on an iphone due to the devices being all the same. At the same time my iphone would drive me nuts if I didn't have about 10 customizing appz form cydia on it.


----------



## Zerousen (May 5, 2011)

Kane91z said:
			
		

> If you are jail breaking get an iphone, if not get an andriod. Devs can usually get more out on an iphone due to the devices being all the same. At the same time my iphone would drive me nuts if I didn't have about 10 customizing appz form cydia on it.


An Android can be "rooted", which is the android equivalent of an iPhone jailbreak, so Androids can still do some of the things iPhones can do.


----------



## IBNobody (May 5, 2011)

Kane91z said:
			
		

> If you are jail breaking get an iphone, if not get an andriod. Devs can usually get more out on an iphone due to the devices being all the same. At the same time my iphone would drive me nuts if I didn't have about 10 customizing appz form cydia on it.



You've got to be careful with Jailbreaking, though. It takes time for new hardware and new iOS versions to be broken. The iPad 2 still isn't broken yet, and the iPhone 5 will be in the same boat when it comes out. (So there's a counter-argument to waiting... The iPhone 4 is jailbroken now.)

Android phones, on the other hand range from easy-to-hack (HTC, Samsung) to pain-in-the-ass-to-hack (Motorola) depending on the handset manufacturer's view on hacking/rooting. (Once a hack is found, the rooting method is usually easy for the end-user.)

EDIT: The Galaxy S II is already rootable...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1056334

And in general... http://forum.xda-developers.com is the place to go for Android (and iOS) hacks and mods.

----------

*xtreme1*, what exactly do you want to do with the phone, other than make phone calls?


----------



## Terminator02 (May 5, 2011)

first of all, the iPhone 5 isn't coming out in August, it's coming in the fall

and you can't really compare the iPhone and Android devices, you need to be more specific. If you do decide to go for Android it's only worth it if you're willing to root it, but I would imagine that the Atrix is a beast once you root it and debloat it (it has a massive battery, qHD display, dual core processor). Of course I would have to say the same for the iPhone, as I could never live in Apple's walled garden, but I definitely think it would be fine if I jailbreak it.

anyways I've never owned any apple product besides an iPod mini, so I'm not exactly unbiased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but it's really going to come down to personal preference

if you just want everything to simply work, go for the iPhone

if you want to be able to tweak around with your phone and maximize it's performance/discover random, cool apps, i'd go for a high-end android device (like the atrix 4g), but don't bother with the docks, they suck

Edit: to the ninja above me, HTC has recently been locking down their phones a lot more, just so you know, but samsung is completely open and Sony Ericsson's new phones can easily be modded too

also, on the point of games, android has emulators, but the iPhone can get emulators too once it's jailbroken, and the iOS ecosystem attracts many more developers, mainly due to the fragmentation of android
that said, there are still plenty of good games, i could give you a few if you ever want


----------



## xtreme1 (May 5, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> first of all, the iPhone 5 isn't coming out in August, it's coming in the fall
> 
> and you can't really compare the iPhone and Android devices, you need to be more specific. If you do decide to go for Android it's only worth it if you're willing to root it, but I would imagine that the Atrix is a beast once you root it and debloat it (it has a massive battery, qHD display, dual core processor). Of course I would have to say the same for the iPhone, as I could never live in Apple's walled garden, but I definitely think it would be fine if I jailbreak it.
> 
> ...


I by no means am basing my decision off one game, but games like infinity blade and Im sure numerous others are not supported by the android. If I got an Iphone im pretty sure I could keep myself busy on it for 2 yrs... & what apps are unique to the android. I mean sell me in the apps department with a few specifics if you dont mind. Everyone says its great for customising which is cool, just like a dual core is cool... if developers began supporting it, I just feel like apple is still heading this battle just because of popularity honestly, which is why the devs r deving it lol. (albeit android growing fast still)


also... the galazy 2 is not supported by verizon yet... though no doubt it does look like a beast.


----------



## Terminator02 (May 5, 2011)

are you with verizon or AT&T? if verizon, you may want to consider the Xperia Play, as it will no doubt be far superior to the iPhone in the games department, and it will be great for emulators

if you are still goin with AT&T, i found a guide here (WIP)

apple isn't heading this apple purely because of popularity, but because of uniformity of the platform, you only have to develop your apps for one device (and older models of course)
as for apps, there is the excellent, and 100% free google maps service, there's Google Goggles, Google Shopper/ShopSavvy, Wireless tethering apps (even if you aren't rooted), remote access to utorrent, including downloading finished torrents to the phone and setting up torrents from the phone (basically remote bittorrent), there's dropbox, facebook, evernote, graphing calculator emulators, DLNA apps (skifta), various music players with different functions, music downloaders (i'm talking free downloaders), tuner (like for a guitar), music recognition apps (soundhound/shizam), pandora, last.fm, slacker, vevo, youtube, youtube downloaders, ebook readers, bibles, remote music players (audiogalaxy), cloud music players (amazon mp3), adblockers (adfree android), google translate, various news apps and weather apps, and basically every type of utility app you could find in the Apple App Store.

basically the only thing android lacks is the amount of quality games, however, like i said, they are out there, just not as easy to find, or in the same quantity


----------



## xtreme1 (May 5, 2011)

Good call on the xperia! I just remembered what that was! lol... & my contracts up so ill probly go with verizon, but in the app department I was talking about unique and superior apps, I feel like all of the mentioned ones are easily replicated for iphone if not originating on the iphone. Also good point on the reason apple is excelling.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> EA agrees to buy Firemint, devs behind iOS hits Flight Control, Real Racing
> 
> by Christopher Grant on May 3rd 2011 12:15PM
> 12
> ...



I find it interesting that EA (The publisher of most IOS best sellers), just bought a company specializing in porting games to smartphones. IOS TO ANDROID PORTS ANYONE? REAL RACING 2 FOR ANDROID? Just something to keep your eyes peeled for.


----------



## CarbonX13 (May 5, 2011)

The case here is trying to balance out the pros and cons of each side. Obviously when it comes to the hardware, the iPhone 4 may now feel a bit outdated thanks to the dual-core Android phones like the Motorola Atrix, LG Optimus 2X, and now the Samsung Galaxy S II. However, you can consider on the flip side that you are getting an exceptional screen with the iPhone 4, which is actually able to compete in the leagues with the Super-AMOLED on the Samsung Galaxy S II (though the GS2's screen is the superior one, I'm just noting they are comparable). 

With the software, obviously Android wins in this department with the level of customization you can do. Anything from adding features to re-arranging menus to flashing non-official ROMs. This will come at the cost that Android is not _as stable_ as Apple's iOS. Since the iOS is built ground up to run on the iPhone, you can expect it to be optimized and ready to use out of the box. Android, on the other hand, takes some tweaks here and there to get everything running really smoothly, especially on slower devices (though this is not an issue on dual-core phones, at least not yet).

In the app department, Apple's first-party source, App Store, obviously wins with the sheer quantity of apps available. This, however, comes at the expense of no ability to install apps from third-party sources, unless you're jailbreaking, but even then there isn't really that much to choose from. Android, on the flip side, has less apps hosted on the App Market, but supports third-party app sources outside the box. This leads to many apps being released outside in the 'black market' region, and does allow apps to go into the more 'shadier' areas.

After a jailbreak, iOS does get opened up with new levels of customization, but that is not nearly as much as what you can do on an Android device. It also comes at the expense at users not being able to updating their iOS device without wiping out the jailbreak. Rooting on the Android usually results in your ability to do practically anything on your phone, and the root (for most devices) remains permanent, allowing users to update their phones by flashing a newer ROM.

Do you want stability or more freedom? More apps to choose from, or a broader range of sources? More dated hardware, or the latest and greatest? (iPhone 5, despite rumours of it being out this fall, will _not_ be a big upgrade if the rumours are to be believed. That means that the phone's internal specs should remain roughly the same.) It all comes down to personal preference.

Edit: Hey, I hit 1000 posts!


----------



## xtreme1 (May 5, 2011)

& quite a post indeed! i believe that wraps it up nicely!


----------



## IBNobody (May 5, 2011)

xtreme1 said:
			
		

> also... the galazy 2 is not supported by verizon yet... though no doubt it does look like a beast.
> 
> It will come to all markets if Samsung follows the same route it took with the first Galaxy S.
> 
> QUOTE(xtreme1 @ May 4 2011, 10:07 PM) Good call on the xperia! I just remembered what that was! lol... & my contracts up so ill probly go with verizon, but in the app department I was talking about unique and superior apps, I feel like all of the mentioned ones are easily replicated for iphone if not originating on the iphone. Also good point on the reason apple is excelling.



The big problem with the Xperia is that Sony took too long developing it. It's behind the curve, too, being a single-core (Snapdragon?). They need to refresh it quickly. That's just me grumbling, though.

Other tidbits...

1. As I said before, the Amazon App Store is awesome. It's selection is poor, *but you get a decent, paid-for-free app every day that works on every phone that you've linked your Amazon account to.* They usually have a decent game on Saturdays.

2. I would recommend shopping around for plans and providers. Everyone has their plusses and minuses. (Verizon & Sprint won't let you talk and surf 3G at the same time.) I switched from Verizon to Sprint because Sprint was cheaper and offered true unlimited service. (Verizon was threatening to go pure tiered at the time.) I also recommend you try and look at what monthly discounts you can get. I currently get a 20% employee discount.

3. Consider battery life. The better your phone, the faster the battery drains. Android phones have the advantage in that they have removable batteries. iPhones do not.

4. Durability - The iPhone 4 is more likely to have its screen shatter than its predecessors. If you buy one, get insurance.


----------



## chris888222 (May 5, 2011)

I'm saying all of this *in my own opinion, so i might be a little bias*. Sorry if i am...

I own an iPhone 4 and two android phones, Xperia X10 and Samsung Galaxy S. I find that each has its good points and some not so...

*iPhone* 

PROS:
iPhone 4, I like the design (but not durability). The built-in minimum of 16GB is a whole lot for me even with some games like NOVA2. The firmware makes the phone very organised such as folders and all other stuff, also easy to access (just drag a file together with another and a folder will be formed). The internet browser is quite handy and there are a lot of good games at the AppStore. I dropped my phone twice by accident without any case and nothing has happened to my iPhone (I'm surprised). I also didn't have any antennagate issues (no case). Oh, and also firmware is easy to update.

CONS:
Not every phone is perfect; the Safari browser has no flash support and sometimes a little laggy (even at iOS 4.3.2). There isn't true multitasking on the iPhone. There isn't any SD card slot for memory expansion (smart apple, wants people to buy the 32GB iPhone instead!). Maps sometimes inaccurate. Lacks a notification list (may not be needed though). FaceTime is only via Wi-Fi (unless you jailbreak). Only Apps approved by Apple could be used, jailbreaking would result a void in your warranty.

*Android*

PROS:
Allows memory expansion via SD card. Efficient web browser. Allows easy download of third-party apps. 3G Video Calls. Many Androids (not all) have flash support in it's browser. True Multitasking. Maybe battery life? My Galaxy S has better battery life than the iPhone 4. Great YouTube app. Easy access to gmail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CONS:
Organisation isn't as good as the iOS firmware and folders are much more troublesome to create. Android Market has lesser variety than AppStore and apps aren't that good in quality (differs with different phones though. Angry Birds on my friend's HTC Wildfire was _extremely laggy_ and the one on my Galaxy was also a little (but not really noticeable) laggier than the iPhone version). Also, firmware is very troublesome* to update as it may not be released on certain phones, such as Android 2.3 Gingerbread not being released for certain phones. (I wish) They would make the firmware compatible for every single android device just like iOS firmware on all iPods, iPhones and iPads.

_*the word 'troublesome' is used cuz i can't think of another word to replace it. sorry!_

Overall, I find both phones okay. I prefer iPhone's features and games though (well, i'm a neat freak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but the iPhone is way pricier than other phones on sale. Hence, it's still your decision.


----------



## CarbonX13 (May 5, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> CONS:
> Organisation isn't as good as the iOS firmware and folders are much more troublesome to create. *snip* Also, firmware is very troublesome to update as it may not be released on certain phones, such as Android 2.3 Gingerbread not being released for certain phones.
> You should get your Android phone(s) running on a custom launcher...
> 
> ...


Given the fact Android is not ran along one family line, but across multiple platforms and manufacturers, that is not possible. While a basic Android OS will run on all smartphones, compatibility for specific devices will be missing due to different setups (some have physical keyboards, others don't; some have four capacitive buttons, others have three, etc.), which is why individual manufacturers choose whether or not they need to update the firmware or not. Companies like HTC with their Sense UI need to modify Android to sport their customized UI, which is why Google can't simply push out an update like Apple can and tell everyone to update. Also, dated hardware likely won't run the latest Android smoothly.


----------



## chris888222 (May 5, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know about custom firmware and i didn't root my droids. So I'm just using the normal Android firmware. CyanogenMod? I'll go check it out!

As for the firmware, I know it isn't possible. I just hope they can do something like that. I'm all saying it in my own view so... hmm... maybe i should tweak the word a little.


----------



## Originality (May 5, 2011)

My perspective... iPad 2 vs HTC Desire HD. iPad 2 has a bigger screen and is nicer to play games on. DHD (or let's just say android in general) has a superior web browser (to safari) and the android interface has many elements I sorely miss on iOS. The iPad 2 is good, but I really do wish I could find a way to hack/dual boot android onto it.

Oh, and the DHD is much cheaper than an iPhone 4.


----------



## Terminator02 (May 6, 2011)

did u mix up the iPad 2 and the iPhone 4?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@chris, you're much better off if you have an OG droid (the original), you can just follow this

however the Droid 2 and Droid X are much harder to hack, but still possible (i don't really know much about them)


----------



## Originality (May 8, 2011)

No, I said it was my perspective. I only have those 2 to compare.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 9, 2011)

I recommend Android, but NOT HTC Desire, please don't buy that. Any Android except HTC Desire, buy it.


----------



## Junylim (May 9, 2011)

Galaxy S2 is the best phone ever


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2011)

SeXperia Play, aaaall the way.


----------



## hova1 (May 9, 2011)

I currently use an iPhone 3GS but i'm eyeballing the Samsung Galaxy S2 very hard right now. And i'm a little tired of the closed iOS platform. Jailbraking can only get you so far...


----------



## Nah3DS (May 9, 2011)

android all the wayy


----------



## Terminator02 (May 11, 2011)

if you live in europe you owe it to yourself to get the Galaxy SII


----------



## awssk8er (May 11, 2011)

I don't see why you would ever want an iPhone over a phone that runs Android...


----------



## zar713 (May 11, 2011)

plus droids on some networks get 4G ... apple on att gots 3g XD


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 11, 2011)

iPhone's pretty good when Jailbroken. Easy as balls to pirate on, that's why I un-jailbroke.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 11, 2011)

Originality said:
			
		

> My perspective... iPad 2 vs HTC Desire HD. iPad 2 has a bigger screen and is nicer to play games on. DHD (or let's just say android in general) has a superior web browser (to safari) and the android interface has many elements I sorely miss on iOS. The iPad 2 is good, but I really do wish I could find a way to hack/dual boot android onto it.
> 
> Oh, and the DHD is much cheaper than an iPhone 4.
> Bit of an unbalanced comparison, what with an iPad being a tablet.
> ...


Even easier an Android. The additions you can get from Cydia can be nice to tweak your system though, just as it happens features like that are either native to some Android ROMs or available on the Market itself.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 11, 2011)

I always thought that the capabilities of the OS, performance and the raw power of the hardware are the measures of device superiority, not just the possibility of hacking it and the simplicity of it.


----------



## Rikai (Jun 10, 2011)

I went from an iPod Touch to a Droid Eris. After that, i went to the D1. Now I've got an Incredible. Both devices have their pros/cons

Android Pros:

open-sourced
custom ROMs
overclocking
root
linux familiarity (not everyone has this)
easy to write apps for
easily install pirated apps
replaceable battery
widgets
customize ability
cheap
OTA upgrades
Flash Storage/SD Reader

Android Cons:

if done incorrectly, you may cause errors on your phone
over clocking drains battery more (unless you know what you're doing)
customizations slowing down the phone
bad ROMs

iOS Pros:

ease of use
universal accessories
iTunes integration
app catalog

iOS Cons:

expensive
closed-source
difficult for a DIY repair
no flash


but that's just how i see it


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jun 10, 2011)

Iphone.

Better usablity and far better (exclusive) apps/games in comparison to Android. 
The only con is the price. But believe me, it's worth it


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2011)

I say go with the android. iPhones are nice, but android does way more for less money.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm with android.
You can buy it cheaply and is user friendly.
MY family brother(including cousins) are all Samsung Galaxy/Android users.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jun 10, 2011)

If your a n00b and mainly want a phone for texting and a few apps, get a iPhone
If you want to do more, are reasonably computer litrate (or at least pick stuff up quickly) get android.


----------



## Trulen (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm in absolute love with my Atrix 4G.  It's a dual-core android phone that does everything very fast.  

And I've fallen in love with the Android OS, rooted it, and flashed a psuedo-rom to it.  


Tasker is by far my favorite app.  That app alone puts Android over the iOS for me.


----------



## azure0wind (Jun 10, 2011)

iPhone


----------



## xxteargodxx (Jun 11, 2011)

I say go with an iPhone, they have a MUCH bigger App Store than the Android Market.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 11, 2011)

If you just want a simple smartphone, get the iPhone

If you like playing and discovering stuff about your phone, get Android.

I roll with Android, you get Widgets (Basically apps that run on your homepage you don't have to open like (weather forecasts), Open Source, Emulators (You can even use a Wiimote), I can't think of anything else, to tired.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 11, 2011)

I prefer Android. Far more customisable, not over the top pricing from a company I don't like, widgets, removable battery, expandable storage and you don't have to use iTunes.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Jun 11, 2011)

xxteargodxx said:
			
		

> I say go with an iPhone, they have a MUCH bigger App Store than the Android Market.



Actually android market already has more free apps than the app store and analysts reckon that in 4 or 5 months it will have overtaken it in terms of total apps too which isn't a surprise because android phones are more popular than iPhones. "MUCH bigger" really isn't very accurate and porting apps over to the market is much easier than making them from scratch so many developers are bringing or have brought their apps over already.


----------



## tiggerlator (Aug 11, 2011)

No offense but imo the iphone is a smartphone for dumb people.

I would never buy a apple product. 

And yes i have had a iphone so i do know what i am talking about, i am back to a android phone now.


----------



## Originality (Aug 11, 2011)

iOS may have more apps than Android... But how many are good/functional apps? And how many are just clones? How many apps just plain suck?

Sure Android has a lot of sucky apps too, but it doesn't feel like it's as flooded by sucky apps as iOS.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love my 326 ppi


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 18, 2011)

Rooted Samsung Epic4g:

- 12+ hours battery life

- EXT4 filesystem

- Ability to flash any modem I choose, or downgrade kernel/modem/ROM at will. 

- Ability to flash anything but a modem on the fly. (Thanks ACS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

- Will have newer android versions developed even if Samsung never rolls out with the Gingerbread update.

- Completely customizable UI with different launchers, icons, etc. 

- Ability to make a nandroid backup you can restore on the fly if something goes wrong.

- Orbot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Flash

- Firefox 

- Open-motherfucking source 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Cons off the top of my head:*

- Cases are expensive and suck donkeys, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM.


----------



## Jotokun (Aug 19, 2011)

I would say get an iPhone ONLY if gaming is your top priority, but even then wait for the iPhone 5. Otherwise, get an Android phone.


----------



## Flame (Aug 25, 2011)

go with andriod. cheaper and better.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 25, 2011)

Jotokun said:
			
		

> I would say get an iPhone ONLY if *gaming is your top priority*, but even then wait for the iPhone 5. Otherwise, get an Android phone.


Android has all the emus.

Go for android. I bought a Galaxy S II and simply love it. 



Spoiler: read at your own risk



Easy to pirate on as well.


----------



## VashTS (Aug 25, 2011)

android all the way. i had this debate, i went android and do not regret it one bit.


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 25, 2011)

Android for sure.

My phone is Android too, albeit a very cheap one (San Francisco/Blade).

The Galaxy S II is great though. It's also great for gaming. But from the saved money you could even buy a 3DS additionally


----------

